# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Furazadrol

## yannick35

Hi guys i just ordered myself some Furazadrol and want to know how to use this stuff.

I did steroids when i was younger i am going to be 36 in June.

I am getting back into training after injury, really slow, i have been training for a month now.

I am getting my diet in check, and want to lose has much bodyfat and weight has possible before September where i plan to get back into kickboxing.

I am already using stimulant X, but i have seen that you can build some pertty good quality muscles with Furazadrol so the more muscles that i have the more my metabolism will speed up and the more unwanted bodyfat i will lose.

Right now i have a 40 inch waist and some very ugly lovehandles, i just look plain terrible.

I had some great success using the lower carb diet but i really dont want to do this again i mean has soon has you start eating normal again you gain all the weight back.

I want change my eating habits forever and really try to get in 6 small meals a day, no liquid all good food.

Stimulant X is working great right now guess that 2 pills a day fits the bill for me.

Any advise on how to take Furazadrol would be great, if i need to do a PCT after because from what i have read it seems to be a lot less toxic for the liver then superdrol, pheraplex and other product like this.

Another special thanks to BITTAPART2 for all that amazing advise and lighting up a flame up my ass to start training and eat good again thumbs up to you buddy.

Thanks everyone

----------


## ACE5HIGH

Hey good choice Bro, I happen to really like Furazadrol and as you mentioned it is non methylated so is easier on your system.

Just do not loose sight of the fact that diet and work in the gym are going to be the two most important factors in any exercise or diet program. 

Anabolic supplements are simply a helping hand and can be very effective if used WITH proper diet and weight training, im sure you know this but with that said...

Furazadrol is great stuff but needs to be taken at higher then the recomended dose for good results. I personaly have run it at 150-200mg a day and have been satisfied (mostly for cutting toning). If I were running another cycle I would prob start with 250-300mg and see how I handle and sides then bump up the dose from there. Im sure some others who have run higher doses could recommend amount. Furazadrol you should prob run at least 6 weeks because its a little slow to come on but the gains are more solid IMO.

PCT should probly be minimal but NOT overlooked. I think you should be good with some nolva for PCT

Good Luck!

----------


## yannick35

> Hey good choice Bro, I happen to really like Furazadrol and as you mentioned it is non methylated so is easier on your system.
> 
> Just do not loose sight of the fact that diet and work in the gym are going to be the two most important factors in any exercise or diet program. 
> 
> Anabolic supplements are simply a helping hand and can be very effective if used WITH proper diet and weight training, im sure you know this but with that said...
> 
> Furazadrol is great stuff but needs to be taken at higher then the recomended dose for good results. I personaly have run it at 150-200mg a day and have been satisfied (mostly for cutting toning). If I were running another cycle I would prob start with 250-300mg and see how I handle and sides then bump up the dose from there. Im sure some others who have run higher doses could recommend amount. Furazadrol you should prob run at least 6 weeks because its a little slow to come on but the gains are more solid IMO.
> 
> PCT should probly be minimal but NOT overlooked. I think you should be good with some nolva for PCT
> ...


Everything you just said has been noted thank you very much, of course diet is Number 1, i am glad to say that i am working on this hard and getting everything in gear.

Motivation to train i dont need any i just love training and i have restrain myself from the gym, i go 4 times a week now.

I am glad to say that after one month i got some very good improvement in the weight i lift.

I didnt want to start anything until i got both diet and training in check, now i have to get myself doing cardio.

----------


## yannick35

I love it, running at 200mg a day been a week now and i do feel a bit stronger, have more energy and can train a lot more intense then i used to.

Recuperation seems faster too, lot less sorness and i just turned 36 years old.

I ordered some Creatine CEE from axis labs, there products are awsome, i will start using this after my Furazadrol cycle will run for 6 weeks.

Of course diet is in check has well.

----------


## goose

How liver toxic is it???

----------


## yannick35

Well from what i have read its not toxic for the liver at all, even less then pheraplex.

----------


## ACE5HIGH

Its non-methyl so its not suppose to be too hard on you...

Norm this stuff really doesnt even kick in until about 2-3 weeks in for me, but Ive never started with 200mg (good dose to start)

like I said before; Ive tried a quite a few and this is one of my Fav of all  :7up: 

keep us posted bro!

----------


## wukillabee

> Hi guys i just ordered myself some Furazadrol and want to know how to use this stuff.
> 
> I did steroids when i was younger i am going to be 36 in June.
> 
> I am getting back into training after injury, really slow, i have been training for a month now.
> 
> I am getting my diet in check, and want to lose has much bodyfat and weight has possible before September where i plan to get back into kickboxing.
> 
> I am already using stimulant X, but i have seen that you can build some pertty good quality muscles with Furazadrol so the more muscles that i have the more my metabolism will speed up and the more unwanted bodyfat i will lose.
> ...


Hmmm, i think u need more time in the diet section bro. Not tryin to flame but for starters, with ur size dont expect to see much if any gains from furzadrol. U should have also done ur hw well before buying a product and then asking how to use it. Please eleborate on you've tried low carb diets and they work but when u eat "normal" u gain the fat back? U mean if u eat like normal obese america you gain the fat back, that sounds more accurate? If ur looking to lose fat in the shortest amount of time then look towards the atkins diet or a similar low carb diet and have a high protein intake to preserve as much muscle as possible. Once u get down to the weight ur happy with (im sure not at 40in waist), look for a maintance diet to maintain where ur at which is usally a moderate amount of good fats and carbs with high intake of protein. I probably shouldnt need to ask but whats ur bf%? If u check the aas sub-forum you'll see they will flame u for thinking of using aas in ur condition and its really no different for prohormones (grey market product that mimics reall aas). To answer ur question again, save the furz for when ur bf is lower than 10% since anything higher and u wont see too much of gains and of course you'll blame that on the poduct. Hit up the diet forum and maybe look into a stronger fat burner for ur extreme case such as eca or clen . For ur age id also say to look more into hrt than prohormones. If u have good medical then it might be covered to a certain extent and u can have ur levels tested by a doctor instead of playing with ur hormones with this pro-hormone stuff and not being tested. Especially wouldnt suggest any methyl prohormone use either at ur age but seriously look into hrt ot trt. Of course, this is just my 2 cents and my opinion but u came here asking for help and this is the best advice i can give u off the top of my head right now.

----------


## yannick35

I plan on doing 2 X 4 week cycle, at 200mg a day,one right now and one when i lost the fat.

This morning i am at 200 pounds, have no clue about my bodyfat, my arms are still 16 inches (nothing out of this world but quit enough for me), and i can get into 38 inch jeans right now. I got a big waste GRRRR when most people who get down to 170 pounds fit into 30 inch jeans i still am at 34 inches.

If you have any experience with low carbing you know that you gain almost all the weight back when you stop. You are always dehydrated and you feel like crap at least thats what ketosis did for me.

THis time around i am eating foods, no protein shakes, people told me that this speeds up the metabolism faster.

At 36 i dont plan to go the steroid way, done that once and was quit enough for me, i still have back pain and working very hard on my posture.

Stronger muscles means better posture, i am in sport medecin right now and have a personal trainer that guides me true all of this.

I dont want to compete in bodybuilding, and right now my physique is starting to look good at least for a guy my age, i am far from having a six pack, only a flat stomach, love handles are getting smaller each week.

After all of this i will continue to eat heatly, cutting out sugar and junk food for good.

Along with this i have a infrared sauna i do 45 minutes sessions each night what a blessing.

You are right Furazadrol might not have kicked in way to early, i guess its the fact that i started weight lifting again, the strenght comes back real quick.

My personal trainer also trains a lot of older people and i am not talking about 50 year old but more 70-80 year old, they are weight lifting, and the benefits are well worth it.

Stronger bones, stronger muscles, better flexibility, and the strenght to do daily task. Very good for keep bodyfat to good levels even at there age, of course they are on proper diets too.

I am weight training for life this time.

----------


## ACE5HIGH

Well it sounds like your following the right path. I do agree with what "killabee" is saying about having a solid base first and knowing the diet stuff well, it seems you are doing things right in this area so far, just keep doing your research and training hard and you'll be good. I personally dont think the Furazadrol is a bad thing for you at this point, because Furazadrol is pretty mild and non-methyl also it seems to work well for cutting. I would certainly hold off on any "strong" or "real" AAS cycle until the time is right.

As far as diet goes, I would have to say Im not a fan of cutting carbs totaly to loose weight because as you said it will just come back and the cravings can be too much at times. Keep doing what you said take out bad carbs and sugar junk food etc... replace with as much whole food, healthy carbs ,low sat fats as you can, make the meals smaller and more offten, I also like the no shake rule you have going on. I think shakes are for those who should be supplementing with more cals or need to supplement protein because their not eating right. As long as your eating right, whole foods are always the way to go.

Best of luck to you!

P.s. really furazadrol should be run longer then 4 weeks, it really starts to kick in around that time (kinda like oral turanabol) Id give it at least 6

----------


## wukillabee

Try cycling ur carbs then if u cant hang wit a low carb diet. Search for carb cycling in google or the diet sub-forum here, works for fast results!

----------


## yannick35

ACE5HIGH thanks i will go the whole six week then.

Being an ex lower carber i really dont want to go there anymore, even cycling carbs is out for me. I cannot stand ketosis, even if people say you will adapt after a few days or weeks for me i just dont.

Longer i have been in ketosis is 3 weeks straigh and i felt like crap the whole time. Lets face it no glycogen no energy that simple and there is a healtier way to lose weight then cutting out carbs.

The body needs carbs good ones fiber, vitamines, minerals and more things you just dont find eating eggs, bacon and meat.

I do agree that there are healtier ways to low carb using flax oil, olive oil, fish and other good stuff but still, i am just to sick of low carb dieting all togheter.

I did steroids back in 1998 deca with enhentate and winstrol , at 36 i manage to stabilize my hairloss and growing some back, when i was on steroids i really didnt like the way i felt, always sweating, heart beating like crazy, night sweats, and of course pain in the ass from injection.

I am not against steroids at all, but for me its over, i rather stick with mild stuff like Furazadrol.

I did find some superdrol old version on the internet but even then most people who tried this got sick side effect so i rather stay away from that stuff too.

I do plan on trying CEE from axis labs the price is good and i read some good reviews on this, no water retention.

You guys are great thanks for great feedback and help.

----------


## nsspyder

:Poop2: 
I just saw a certified lab analysis of the latest production run of AXIS LABS FURAZADROM. it has less than .01 mg of the 5a-etioallocholan[2,3-c]furazan- 17b-tetrahydropyranol ether. What are they trying to pull. The stuff is dirty brown not white crystalline. This was not counterfeit. It went from AXIS to Europa to the place I got it.

Am I the only one getting a bit upset with companies pulling this crap?

----------


## Schyluer

I ran Katanadrol 2.0 and jaundiced out. Isn't this the same as Katanadrol 2.0?

----------

